# Greetings from Turkey



## mineman65 (Aug 29, 2006)

I came back today from my one week long holiday in Turkey. More closely we were at Marmaris where we had unpleasant surprise when there were 3 bomb blasts by Kurdistan Liberation Hawks. That particular night my daughter (13) and her causin (11) insisted that I go with them to late night walk to the centre, but I decided that we stay at the hotel and go to the show at the restaurant. Lucky decision, it would have been exactly those areas where bombs exploded where we were going to go. That's not something you like your kids to see.
Anyway my thumbs up for the Turkish people for taking things very calmly and especially how fast they cleared everything, we passed the next day 2 of those sites with taxi and there were no sign of anything out of ordinary.
I'm not taking sides in this ongoing war between Kurds and Turkey, but what I don't ever accept is hitting ordinary people and tourists, for me that is terrorism.


----------



## Reloader (Aug 29, 2006)

Seems you made the right decision, Mineman. I'm glad you and your family made it safely home.


----------



## Drone_pilot (Aug 29, 2006)

> I'm glad you and your family made it safely home.



I agree just so glad you and your family are all right.


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad your all ok mate , and I agree, it is Terrorism


----------



## Matzos (Aug 30, 2006)

Same from me mate, I'm glad you are all safe.


----------



## John A Silkstone (Aug 30, 2006)

Can anyone explain to me the difference between terrorist and freedom fighters?

The reason I ask is that when the IRA was at its highest and bombing mainland Britain. The American Senate allowed them to collect funds from the American people because they where freedom fights and not terrorist.

Silky


----------



## IronFootedBstrd (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad youre all ok, Mineman........& I very much sympathise with those innocents caught up in this.

Well said Silky, this matter seems to get 'swept under the carpet' an awful lot, probably in the interests of the so-called 'special relationship'... ( no offence to any of our U.S. friends here...this is a matter of 'high politics'..though much of the time it actually seems pretty "low" to me...))


----------



## Reloader (Aug 31, 2006)

John A Silkstone said:


> Can anyone explain to me the difference between terrorist and freedom fighters?
> 
> The reason I ask is that when the IRA was at its highest and bombing mainland Britain. The American Senate allowed them to collect funds from the American people because they where freedom fights and not terrorist.
> 
> Silky


I suppose it all depends on your perspective, or on which side of the fence your loyalties lie. Didn't someone once say, "One man's freedom fighter is another man's terrorist." ?


----------



## Bombardier (Aug 31, 2006)

I judge them by their actions, targeting innocent civilians does not make anybody a Freedom Fighter.

As for the IRA, I have never heard anybody but themselves use the term freedom fighters ?


----------



## Hollis (Aug 31, 2006)

John A Silkstone said:


> Can anyone explain to me the difference between terrorist and freedom fighters?
> 
> The reason I ask is that when the IRA was at its highest and bombing mainland Britain. The American Senate allowed them to collect funds from the American people because they where freedom fights and not terrorist.
> 
> Silky


 
Silky it seems a lot of people in the UK are at a impasse on what to do with the USA/IRA link.  I am not sure how the senate would actually stop the funding at the time.  

I think it is good to review American history to understand the strong Irish support.  

At the start of WWI, the USA could have support the Germans.  There is a old political cliche'.."Wave the bloody shirt", in the 1800's that is what politicians do to invoke anger and support from the voters.  Basically it was to say something bad about the British. 

After the American Civil War, there was the Finnegan's Brigade, they were Irish Americans who were going to Invade the Canadians.  The USA has had a large Irish influence.  There were Irish Brigades in both the Union and Conferderate Armies.  

I guess you would have to review the "Troubles" in its 300 plus years of history.  

Those members of the IRA who attacked innocent people where terrorists.   I think their acts of Terrorism also weakened the IRA caused for a unified Ireland.  

You probably might recognize my name, it is Celtic.  I have both Scottish and Irish ancestors.  The Scottish side left Scotland at the defeat at Culloden.  My Dad's Mother was born in Ireland.  

When the IRA became a marxist cell.  They adopted those tactics used elsewhere, and there are links to PLO, another terrorist group.  I also think many Irish/Americans supported a Unified Ireland.  There were a number of parts of Seinn Finn.  The IRA also had numerous parts, including the extremist who where Terrorist.   Which complicated determining where the money was going.

I think there also needs to be a review of the tactics of the UDL, RUC, ROO, and other groups and their extreme branch's that went over the line too.  

I would like to point out there is NO Justification for terrorism, regardless who does it.  Even legitimate soldiers and police can cross that line too.  

Terrorism is contagious in a way, acts of terrorism can and sometimes will justify in a person mind a notion that they can cross that line with legitmate reason.  I think the Acts of Bloody Sunday is a example of good men....... making extremely poor choices.  My understanding was that the IRA did not have the same controls over it's membership.  Rogue terrorist that came from  the IRA ranks may have been a example.

Sadly supporting a Unified Ireland with funds eventually ending up in the hands of terrorist is a tremendous stain on the Irish/American community and consequentially the USA government.  

I am hoping that dark past is gone and is not repeated.  If anything the people in the 6 counties needs and deserves peace.  

At the time funds being raised were "called" for relief..... But Some Irish/Americans have been fighting the British all their lives and diverted those funds.  It was a old and very tragic conflict that seemed without end.  

I hope that works as a feeble attempt to explain a very long and confused times.


----------



## Kaan (Sep 25, 2006)

First of all im sorry for my english I learn it new.. 
I'm Turkish citizen and i wanna say something about it

*kurdish FREEDOM FIGHTERS(!!!) killed 30.000 ppl in 20 years Yes 30.000 ppl including teachers, doctors, soldiers, children, unarmed ppl What do u think it is a freedom fight? They wanna separate my country Turkish ppl lives in Anatolia since 1453 Just think about it*
*and if u wanna see massacres commited of kurdish FREEDOM FIGHTERS just click here *

*WARNING Click on the link at your own risk as the images are pretty graphic IE: Dead children and such.*


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice Modding Droney , dont think I wanna see pics of dead kids and such.


----------



## Bombardier (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh yeah nearly forgot thread locked and please dont post dross of this nature again! Kaan.
Read the feckin terms of use, you will see that nobody here wants to see pictures of dead people for whatever political reason you posted them,


----------

